
New MacBook Pro not compatible with all Thunderbolt 3 devices - danieldk
http://www.macrumors.com/2016/11/03/new-macbook-pros-thunderbolt-3-compatibility/
======
fdomig

      The version of OS X on the new MacBook Pros (late 2016)
      will not work with existing Certified Thunderbolt 3 docks
      and adapters (released prior to November 2016).
    

This is ridiculous.

~~~
rootbear
Seriously. I would be interested in learning what, exactly, the problem is. Is
there a genuine, reasonable shortcoming in the older chips that would be too
difficult to work around? What's the point of something being "Certified" if
you can't trust it to work in the future in situations where it absolutely
should work?

------
Fredej
Perhaps Apple will launch a thunderbolt-to-thunderbolt adapter to make it
work.

~~~
amorphid
But it only works if you have a thunderbolt-to-'thunderbolt-to-thunderbolt'
dongle on either end.

------
cordite
Apple's "It just works" soundbite doesn't seem to ring anymore. Even recording
over USB means no Wi-Fi

~~~
intopieces
Do what now? Can you expand on this? Having trouble finding an article about
it.

~~~
cordite
New Macbook Pro can't walk & chew gum at same time(watch wifi + USB = fail)
[1]

It was on HN last night

[1]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYVjIjBMx6o](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYVjIjBMx6o)

~~~
intopieces
Is there an article to accompany this? Apologies, I don't have the time to
watch the video.

------
akhatri_aus
And they removed digital audio from the headphone jack. It's quite a budget
device they've been trying to make in all but appearance.

~~~
zaroth
Wait, what?!! That actually pisses me off, I used that jack to watch movies on
the TV with DD all the time.

I hate screwing with streaming this, AirPlay that, or trying to play it with
another box connecting to the TV because inevitably there's some glitch or
problem with the codec.

I don't mind using a dongle to get HDMI, but I always relied on the optical
output to go to my older receiver which doesn't have HDMI ports.

------
sprite
Hopefully they release an update within a year with a 32gb ram option. I was
for sure buying a new MacBook Pro until I went to the order page and couldn't
find the ram option. My late 2013 will just have to last another cycle.

~~~
tdb7893
Why do people need 32gb of ram? I can have 15 tabs in chrome, a music player,
3 windows of my IDE, and a word processor on my current 8gb laptop just fine.

~~~
464192002d7fe1c
VMs.

Spin up a few vagrant instances to test that stack you're coding and you can
quickly wish you had more memory.

~~~
runamok
I think it's better to use cloud servers/containers once you have to run that
many VMs concurrently but obviously that starts to cost more money.

~~~
mvdwoord
It's not only about the money. Connectivity is still not everywhere, and even
if it is, bandwidth/latency issues arise. I really like having local data,
local VMs and local everything. Sync when connected, but ready to go at any
time.

~~~
464192002d7fe1c
Yeah, I would gladly convert to using hosted VMs but I'll loose sync'd folders
which I really need.

------
alva
Incredible. Have any HN Apple insiders provided any info on internal opinion
regarding the Macbook Pro furore? Apparently a popular nickname is Dockbook
Pro

------
fdomig
You're just plug it in wrong.

 _scnr_

